# Texas rainbows



## Smackdaddy53

No but I wouldn’t mind taking my son to check it out. There are also monster brown trout down river a bit.


----------



## Ccantwell

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No but I wouldn’t mind taking my son to check it out. There are also monster brown trout down river a bit.


I was thinking my son might enjoy it also .... I saw some release dates- they have one scheduled for Mathis and Waldron park in January... I'm guessing if the water temps are right. ... Either way ... Those guys won't last long ... But thinking itcould be a lot of fun ... They're such beautiful fish I'd sure like to catch one without traveling out of state..


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I do. The stockies in the ponds are pretty easy to catch. They basically swim around in a big circle eating. We also fish the Guadalupe. That’s a little more challenging but doable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> I do. The stockies in the ponds are pretty easy to catch. They basically swim around in a big circle eating. We also fish the Guadalupe. That’s a little more challenging but doable.


I’m taking a cast net


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m taking a cast net


Not worth the trouble of untangling the net...


----------



## tx8er

The state’s stockers are small. Well worth it to make a trip to the Guadalupe. The river is down this year so wading is easy, however the fish are holding in deeper pools. This makes for pretty crowded fishing on the weekend. Go during the week if you can. Saw a 5#er get pulled out last week. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I just wanna get one of those big Rainbow Trout swimbaits and see if I can catch one of those monster stripers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tx_Whipray said:


> I just wanna get one of those big Rainbow Trout swimbaits and see if I can catch one of those monster stripers.


Speckled Trout Candy


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Speckled Trout Candy
> View attachment 107262


I've never tried, but I always assumed an 8" or 10" glide bait worked slow in the winter would slay big trout.


----------



## EdK13

Let a friend borrow my key card for some private entry fishing at River Chase. No monsters but he had a striped bass take a small trout off for him. Freaked him out pretty good.


----------



## anzuelo

A number of years back, a state record striper was disallowed when Texas Parks and Wildlife discovered the angler used a live rainbow trout as bait. 

Angler got a citation as well.


----------



## tx8er

anzuelo said:


> A number of years back, a state record striper was disallowed when Texas Parks and Wildlife discovered the angler used a live rainbow trout as bait.
> 
> Angler got a citation as well.


Now if TPWD would make croaker a game fish we'd be on to something.


----------

